# belief..



## Oak-flat Hunter (Nov 16, 2012)

http://www.infidels.org/kiosk/article859.html.Coma...


----------



## JFS (Nov 16, 2012)

I've been waiting a while for someone to define the physical characteristics of a soul, much less show me one.  Now I can add consciousness to the list too.


----------

